# Altered



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Here is my first attempt at making an Altered. It started life as a J/L Willys. After all the chopping was done I added the chute, wheelie bars, motor, interior & wing. I finally got around to finishing it after seeing mtyoder's. It inspired me to complete mine.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

that could be one of the coolest HO cars I ever seen


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

videojimmy said:


> that could be one of the coolest HO cars I ever seen


Ditto!

Sure would like to see some more pics of that car, and some details on the build. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jimmy49098 (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, friggin' bad @$$ custom!!! 
gives me a couple ideas, J


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That's trick as hell. NICE :thumbsup: 

'doba


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DANG!!! thats one good looking custom !!! where did you get the motor from and what chassis is it sitting on? 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SKR,

That is one bad lookin' Willys. Great job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Definately cool!


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Very cool car. Inspiring!!!


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone. There is a lot of talent on this forum and I'm glad to be a part of it. The Motor is from a Muscle Machine Pro Mod. Right now the chassis is a stock J/L Tjet. I had to modify the pick up system because the front of the shoes would hit the motor. Today I will take some more pictures of the car and post. My wife is wanting me to build her one to race at our drag track where we hold weekly club races. I'll start her car next week sometime and will take pictures of the build up step by step to post here. 

Sam


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cool Sam. Looking forward to it.... and if some one hasnt already...Welcome!


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Holy cow, more photos pliiiiz...what a badass looking custom :thumbsup:


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Some more pics.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Very very nice 

How bout a pic of the front end from the bottom

Roger Corrie


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Thanks va. I've come up with a better front end design and will be changing this one. I'll start the "How to" on building one of these next weekend.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

That car is one heck of an introduction! :thumbsup: Welcome to HT, hey!
It is always good to have another customizer to steal...er I mean be inspired by!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Wow!*

That car is one heck of a knockout!

Interesting brush set up...
How well does it work?

Scott


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, The pick up braid works amazingly well for drag racing. I've been using Fly 1/32 scale braid. I've found it to be the best and it holds together very well.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great looking ride


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Very Kool!!

Where did you get the wheels?!?

Marty


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

They are Vincent wheels. You can get them through MEV. 

http://www.tjets.com/frmain.htm


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*what a way to come to the party*

SKR,

Welcome to the party. It's great to see new faces here and come loaded for bear in customs.
Great lookin altered by the way. :thumbsup: Wondered how long it would take you to get to the board. Been following your customs all over but not here.
Great to have you aboard. This is a custom builders heaven here. :thumbsup:


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Thanks GB, This is a great forum. I just recently started getting into customizing hard bodies. I've been painting lexan bodies for many years and now have my wife hooked on painting also. She painted the red, white & blue Willys. We are happy to be a part of this group.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Mr & Mrs SKR,
Welcome! Not much into the lexan bods, but your's are some great lookers! Can't wait to see some of the hardbodies you end up doing.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

SWEET paint jobs!!! I especially like the R/W/B Willys. I'm gonna have to hone my airbrush skillz.

I'm looking forward to seeing more paint from the both of you.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I see your stuff on ebay all the time. I've bid on many of of your autcions, but I haven't been lucky enough to win one yet. VERY COOL STUFF!


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Working on my Wife's Altered. Here are a few pics of the progress. Will post the total build when time is available. :thumbsup:


----------



## skrcustoms (May 15, 2007)

Couple more.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Sam,

You can build Man! Woooooah that is Sweet and Yeah Baby!

Have seen and admired you works many of a time by searching Custom Slot Cars on the bay. 

Thanks for posting these pictures of your build. Will be watching for more in the future. This HT place is sooooooooooooooooo much fun!

Bob...zilla


----------

